# Saw a wild pheasant today!



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I went rabbit hunting in Clark county today, right next to madison county and jumped a hen up. I knew there was a chance for a pheasant, but it was still a nice surprise. It was my first time there since I got permission to hunt about 700 acres of farmland that is scattered about. I was checking for deer sign mainly while rabbit hunting in the process and saw great sign and might have to spend opening day of gun season there and see how much those open country deer move!


----------

